# manuel to look up fuse location



## lrslipko (Feb 22, 2005)

If someone has a service manuel to look up fuse location # 75 listed as an auxilary fan, should be a 50 amp. my fan in front of radiator doesn't come on
thanks


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

You did not specify a year, but in the E39 (1997-2003) fuse 75 would be behind the glove box.


----------



## goralik11 (Dec 25, 2004)

if this is 5 series e39 fuse is behind glove box .there are 2 same size fuses one of them is for the fan but check your fan motor too they go bad all the time.i hope you have small hands you need them to get to that fuse


----------



## lrslipko (Feb 22, 2005)

*fuse location*



M.Wong said:


> You did not specify a year, but in the E39 (1997-2003) fuse 75 would be behind the glove box.


sorry, it's a 1998, since I posted I removed the glovebox and found 2 maxi-fuses, testing them I found power on 1 of them, no power on the other and don't know which is # 75 and really don't know yet if that's the problem with the fan, any other ideas ?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Sorry, wasn't sure what you were asking _other than the location of that fuse_...


75 is to the left and is labeled 50 amps. (Aux fan)
76 is to the right and is labeled 40 amps. (Blower motor/final stage)

One of the classic symptoms of an auxiliary fan failure is the A/C not blowing cool air unless you are driving at highway speeds. Start the car and the fan should not be moving. Turn on the A/C and it should start up.

Check fuses first, then attempt to rotate it with a screwdriver through the guard when the car is off and cool. If the fan is difficult to turn or drags, your auxiliary fan is likely bad. If that's not the case, it could be a resistor. There are ways to multimeter check the system in different places, but that is beyond my DIY skills/knowledge.

However, if you have to replace the fan, I think a novice DIY'er like me could do it easily.

Aux fan info from BMWTips.com









(Photo from same link)


----------

